# Help with UK document



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

Dear All, 

I am living in Gandia (Valencia). I went to the Unemployment office there to ask for some help. After filling all the required paperwork, I have now received a letter from them asking me to provide them with a certificate that says I am not getting any pensions or benefits from the UK. I have called Inland Revenue, Dpt of Work and Pensions, Jobcentres, etc, but no-one knows anything about it, so I am not sure what to do next. 

Went back to SERVEF in Gandia to let them know of this and ask them to let me know exactly which paper they want, and if they have a name, number or address I could contact in the UK for that piece of paper but they refused to let me know. I am sure in Gandia, they are dealing with UK people and might have asked them also to provide this certificate. 

I am not sure what to do anymore, I have been waiting since April but they won't give me any help until I get that certificate, on top of that, they gave me 45 days to present the papers, which have to be translated by a sworn translator. Pah! 

Any one here had the same problem, or know what paper they are talking about?? I am not on pensionable age yet! I am only 45 !! 

This is what they want (in Spanish): 

Certificado de Inglaterra apostillado o legalizado (y traduccion jurada si procede), en el que acredite si cobra algun tipo de pension, expedido por el Organismo competente (equivalente a Instituto de la Seguridad Social española), especificando su cuantia y motivos de concesion. 

Thanks all! Any help much appreciated!


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

Not sure how that South Africa happened there... I am new here, bear with me!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Lolito said:


> Not sure how that South Africa happened there... I am new here, bear with me!


you'll have to make a few more posts before you can change your flag 


I wish I could help you - & something is niggling in the back of my brain that I _have_ heard of this before, so if I remember I'll look it up & get back to you


were you working here in Spain before you went to claim unemployment?


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

Ta! 

I am Spanish myself, but lived in the UK for over 22 years. Now I came back to my country and the SERVEF told me that I was entitled to 2 years of unemployment as I was working in the UK. 

However, now they are asking me for that document but they are not helping me much with it. To be honest, the letter says 'pension' and I am only 45!! I think maybe they mean 'benefits'. I am not getting anything from the UK at all, but how can I prove that! arrgh! 

I haven't worked in Spain in the 16 months I have been here, can't find anything!


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2012)

Surely it's just your P45 they're after or your pension contribution while you worked in the UK ?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Lolito said:


> Ta!
> 
> I am Spanish myself, but lived in the UK for over 22 years. Now I came back to my country and the SERVEF told me that I was entitled to 2 years of unemployment as I was working in the UK.
> 
> ...



As far as I know, you can claim benefits from the Uk since you've paid into their system, but not from Spain. However, since you're a spanish citizen that may not be the case. One thing you do need to know is that altho you are dealing with "pensions" - they actually mean benefits

jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Danny&Claire said:


> Surely it's just your P45 they're after or your pension contribution while you worked in the UK ?


 good point!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Lolito said:


> Ta!
> 
> I am Spanish myself, but lived in the UK for over 22 years. Now I came back to my country and the SERVEF told me that I was entitled to 2 years of unemployment as I was working in the UK.
> 
> ...


yay!! great to have a Spanish person here!! - you might have a different perspective on things than us foreigners.......

you say you've been in touch with the DWP? they'd be your best bet I should think - maybe try again, I've always found them to be very helpful


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

It is called a " letter of legislation " , apparently & is obtainable from here;

Overseas Healthcare Team (Newcastle)
Room TC001
Tyneview Park
Whitley Road
Newcastle upon Tyne
NE98 1BA

Phone 0191 218 1999 (Monday to Friday 8am-5pm).


It is supplied in the language of the country you require it for . Normally it states that

" the person so named & with NHS number ******* has no entitlement to healthcare in the UK & has not had any entitlement since xxx date. In addition the person has no pension entitlement & is not in receipt of any benefits ."
The above letter is enough to grant you healthcare.
You can apply for it over the phone & they will tell you that it will take between 2-3 weeks to arrive but it normally comes in one.

P.s.
With you being Spanish you might want to point out to them that any information that they require from you ; they are legally required to get Themselves by applying directly to the equivalent organisation in the UK. This is EU law under Directivo 883/4 . There is no requirement for you , or me ,or anyone to go running around for info that they require. BUT if you actually want to get it sorted out quickly then apply for it yourself !


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

gus-lopez said:


> It is called a " letter of legislation " , apparently & is obtainable from here;
> 
> Overseas Healthcare Team (Newcastle)
> Room TC001
> ...


brilliant :clap2:

how did you know about that?


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

Gosh! You are all so quick!! Thanks a lot. 

I have got my E301 (now called U1), also my Statement of National Insurance Contributions, all my P45, P60, etc, but that's not it. 

So I might contact the one that someone here gave me, see if they can help. 

I called the 901 number (head office for SERVEF) and they told me that I should go back to the office and tell them to ask for the paper themselves, as it was not my obligation to do so, also if they asked for it, then I would not have to worry about the 45 days deadline, so when I went there the other day and told them that, they actually laughed at me and they told me that they don't have the time to do that. 

I am getting really fed up with this 'stoopid' Spanish system! - they are all so lazy! lol! 

Will try on Tuesday as it is a B/H Monday and will let you know what happens, if lthey finally give 'what's mine', I will invite you all to a round of cheap plonk.. lol!


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> yay!! great to have a Spanish person here!! - you might have a different perspective on things than us foreigners.......
> 
> you say you've been in touch with the DWP? they'd be your best bet I should think - maybe try again, I've always found them to be very helpful



Lol! I am too English now!!


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Lolito said:


> Gosh! You are all so quick!! Thanks a lot.
> 
> I have got my E301 (now called U1), also my Statement of National Insurance Contributions, all my P45, P60, etc, but that's not it.
> 
> ...



Yes ,ring & get it yourself otherwise you'll wait forever. That overseas helpline departmant are always helpful , i've found. 

Xabiachica ; We had to ring & get them about 6 weeks ago.


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

Apparently, I was entitled to 2 years full benefit on my return to Spain, or so they told me (Spanish Embassy in London), but on my arrival to Spain, I was told that in order for me to get the benefit, I should work in Spain for at least 1 day and get the sack, to kick-start the benefit, I much rather find a full time and permanent job but in the 15 months I have been here, I have not been able to find anything, let alone 1 day, so I am missing on that help. 

Now, as I have been unemployed for over 1 year, there is another help, and that's the one I am asking for now, but they still messing about with it, so it looks like they don't want to give me anything. 

I might even think of going back to the UK, maybe I came at the wrong time! Fortunately, I am surviving with my savings, but if I keep taking from the ATM and not putting anything into it, these savings are quickly going... 

PS: Sorry for my English!!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Lolito said:


> Apparently, I was entitled to 2 years full benefit on my return to Spain, or so they told me (Spanish Embassy in London), but on my arrival to Spain, I was told that in order for me to get the benefit, I should work in Spain for at least 1 day and get the sack, to kick-start the benefit, I much rather find a full time and permanent job but in the 15 months I have been here, I have not been able to find anything, let alone 1 day, so I am missing on that help.
> 
> Now, as I have been unemployed for over 1 year, there is another help, and that's the one I am asking for now, but they still messing about with it, so it looks like they don't want to give me anything.
> 
> ...


sounds like a nightmare!!

don't worry about your English - nothing wrong with it!!

keep posting here & we won't let you forget it


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

Hi All! Called the overseas healthcare team and they are sending me the document, both in English and Spanish and I am hoping that's the paper that I need, otherwise I will send them packing (the lazy 'funcionarios' from the Spanish Jobcentre!). 

They said it will get here within 2-3 weeks and I have the ref. number for it just in case it doesn't arrive. 

Thanks to all for helping me out with this crazy thing. 

Jx


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Will you then have to make an appointment when it arrives , & wait 3 weeks for that ? lol.
Let us know the eventual outcome.


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

Already made an appointment for Monday just to tell them that it is not my business to go running for unexisting paperwork, I even got a letter from the Spanish Embassy saying that that piece of paperwork doesn't really exists in the UK and that it is not my job to go hunting for it, so I will go there just to tell them off. 

Then when the paper arrive, I will have to make another appointment just to hand it in. Silly system.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Lolito said:


> Already made an appointment for Monday just to tell them that it is not my business to go running for unexisting paperwork, I even got a letter from the Spanish Embassy saying that that piece of paperwork doesn't really exists in the UK and that it is not my job to go hunting for it, so I will go there just to tell them off.
> 
> Then when the paper arrive, I will have to make another appointment just to hand it in. Silly system.









Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> Funcionarios - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> Jo xxx


:boxing:


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

UPDATE:

Called the Spanish Embassy in UK and they told me the document didn´t really exists in the UK. She was nice enough to send me an email stating that and directed to the unemployment office-people. 

Also, called the Overseas Team and they said they didn´t know anything but they would make up a letter stating that I wasn´t in receipt of anything, not the norm, but they would try to help me. 

Next day, I went to the unemployment office, to let them know that I was still looking for it and I needed an extension on the 45 days, showed them the email from Spanish Embassy, also i mentioned to them that I was calling HQ in Madrid and they told me they will try and help me by calling Gandia Office, apparently they did, as the girl went to talk to her boss and came back saying ´we don´t need that piece of paperwork anymore´. 

Arrghh! after all the hassle for the last 2 months! 

...but we are going to ask ourselves for the U1 (E301). I said I already have 3 different U1 but that they won´t accept it as the date is from last year and they wanted a new one with an updated one. I told them the U1 is for life, it should not have an (expiry) date as with every other ocument in Spain. 

They accepted then the U1 with the old date. 

Two days later they called me saying it has now been approved and they will start payments in October, backdated back to April 2012. 

I am still not sure they know what they do, every time I go I hear a different thing. Now they don´t need anything from me, when I am now expecting in the post (next week) one UPDATED U1, a letter of legislation, some papers from the Works and Pensions Dept. etc, etc.... 

Time wasters! arrghhh!

Rant over.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Lolito said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> Called the Spanish Embassy in UK and they told me the document didn´t really exists in the UK. She was nice enough to send me an email stating that and directed to the unemployment office-people.
> 
> ...


:clap2::clap2:

you got a result though - & backdated is a nice little bit of money all at once


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

" Time wasters! arrghhh! " 

Tell me about it !


----------

